# Next Drawing is March 6th . We will choose 3 lucky winners for Hawke Sports Optics



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is March 6th . We will choose 3 lucky winners for Hawke Sports Optics*








This month we have 3 great Hawke Optics for you:

*#12136 Micro Reflex Dot 1x - 5 MOA Illuminated

#18330 Frontier FFP 5-25x56 SF - FFP Mil Ext. Illuminated

#17370 Sidewinder ED 10-50x60 - TMX*

Please get your entry in so you can win one of these great Hawke Sports Optics

The winners of the* Athlon Sports Optics* giveaway are:

* #113005 Midas 10x25 Binocular
David T. of Rimfire Central

#213076 Midas TAC 6-24x50 - APLR4 FFP MOA
Rick D. of Sniper'sHide

#311003T Cronus Tactical 7-42x60 ED Spotting Scope - TSSR FFP MIL Reticle*
Josh B. of RokSlide

*Congratulations to our winners*

Remember to enter our March drawing for your chance to win one of these great

Hawke Sports Optics

It is our pleasure to bring these drawings to you each month to show our appreciation for all the support that we receive. Just our way of saying thank you.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank the monthly winners for posting reviews of the products they have won. The forum members value your opinions, as do we.

Please go to our web site *www.cameralandny.com* and enter. Past entries will not be in this drawing. To keep the drawing available to those that continue to have an interest, each contest winner will be drawn from entries for that contest period.

*Are you our next winner? *

What are you waiting for? Just go and sign up. There is no purchase required and we are not selling your info to anyone.

*Congratulations to our latest winners.*

* By entering you are adding your name to an internal use only Camera Land e-mail mailing list.

** If you are outside of the USA and win a riflescope a similar value binocular or spotting scope will be substituted as we do not export riflescopes


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I signed up-----just love my 2 Hawke scopes*

*svb*


----------



## Steve D (Feb 5, 2016)

Just signed up.


----------

